# Wanted Nubian buck in Oregon



## ntwigg (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm looking for a nice moon spotted Nubian buck. Hopefully show quality. Thanks


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

Check with Grande Ronde Nubians. She has several does freshening this year and might end up with what you want.

http://granderondenubians.homestead.com/


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I have this guy still available

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=26070

Can get ya better pics too! He is maturing nicely, very level, and getting more body length. I have to say he's coming along nicely!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

polopony said:


> Check with Grande Ronde Nubians. She has several does freshening this year and might end up with what you want.
> 
> http://granderondenubians.homestead.com/


 :shocked: :shocked: I hadn't heard of these breeders before!! I am SO contacting them about available kids!! A cross with Hasta Lavista on any of their does would be impressive.... onder: LOL.


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

She is a great gal. You should contact her. Tell her I sent you


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like they have some beautiful nubians!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They are beautiful


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

polopony said:


> She is a great gal. You should contact her. Tell her I sent you


E-mail sent. :thumb:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a purebred nubian doe that is due on May 14th. I am posting two pictures of her and the sire is on my avatar. I am in Boise, Idaho so a little farther than you were asking for but they have the pedigree:

Dam:RC Valhalla Truffle N1553009

Her sire is DKGH King Tut N1532909
Her Dam is RC's Valhalla Hershey's Kiss N1543969
Sire is from Saada lines Dam from Cove Orchard lines


Sire:Spanish Rose TRRR Rico N1522262

His Sire: Thunder-ridge roc N Repeat N1329967
His Dam: thunder-ridge AJ flower N1291584
His whole line is Thunder-ridge nubians.

This would be a sale for kids not her. She is definitely a keeper!

If you are interested in more pictures or answers please PM me. One picture is from this summer the other picture was taken just a couple of weeks ago to show how vivid her spots are now. That is her Dam in the background


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Does the buckling need to be registered?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh he's too cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I love the spots!  too cute!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

What a cutie!!    Rev144, are you in OR too?


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

I am in Idaho, 4 miles from the Oregon border


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Aha. What are his bloodlines? Just curious.... :wink:


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

This is the moms side.... I was unable to get papers on Dad (but he was full blood)

S: *B TAMAHNOUS TYEE
(LA 1-05 85 VVA)
SS: *B TAMAHNOUS J'SON
(LA 3-07 87 VVV)
SD: SG TAMAHNOUS CHINA 2*M
(LA 3-02 87 VEEV)

D: SG JEKUTHIEL'S PB CAYENNE 5*M
(LA 4-03 88 VEVV)
DS: ++*B SGCH COPPER-HILL W.F. PAPA BEAR
(LA 3-01 90 EVE)
DD: TAMAHNOUS SERANO 4*M
(LA 5-01 89 VEEV)


----------

